# IP Vergabe für CPU 315F-2 PN/DP



## Igel (26 Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hätte eine frage über die IP Zuweisung einer CPU 315F-2 PN/DP...

gibt es die Möglichkeit dieser CPU bzw. dem integrierten Netzwerkcontroller eine permanent feste IP zuzuweisen?

Habe bisher nur geschafft die IP Projektspezifisch über die Hardware Config zuzuweisen....und wenn ein neues Projekt ohne konfig der Netzwerkeisntellungen übertragen wird ist meine ip wieder weg...

über das Menü...Netzwerkteilnehmer bearbeiten bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung das dies nicht möglich ist...bei einem ScalanceX208 war dies ohne probleme möglich.....

Ist es möglich einer CPU eine feste IP zuzuweisen?

Ach ja, kennt jemand zufällig die Login Daten und Passwörter sich an der Weboberfläche der CPU anzumelden?


habe hier im forum leider noch nichts passendes entdeckt...zumindest nur für CP´s..aber nicht für CPU´s...

dankeschön


----------



## funkdoc (27 Mai 2007)

vorweg solltest du deine cpu sowie die mmc mal urlöschen.

dann verwendest du das primary setup tool von siemens und scannst dein netz mal nach mac adressen. die werkseinstellung liegt bei 0.0.0.0.
du veränderst die ip und subnet und ladest die informationen in die cpu.

diese einstellung sollte jetzt remanent sein...selbst bei cpu kaltsart.

grüsse


----------



## Igel (27 Mai 2007)

danke für die schnelle antwort...werde ich probieren!

danke


----------



## Maxl (28 Mai 2007)

Dein Problem ist auf dem Merkblatt beschrieben, welches jeder S7-Baugruppe mit Ethernet-Anschluss beiliegt.

Ist auf der MMC-Karte schon eine IP-Adresse definiert, wird diese immer bevorzugt verwendet (spätestens nach dem nächsten Power-Off). Die Einstellung, welche über "Ethernet-Teilnehmer bearbeiten" vorgenommen wird, wird nur bei Profinet-IO Devices und Switches direkt auf die MMC geschrieben - sobald die Baugruppe aber mit dem IO-Controller spricht, verwendet es wieder die vom Controller zugewiesene IP-Adresse.
Bei CPUs und CP wird mit "Ethernet-Teilnehmer bearbeiten" nur eine flüchtige Einstellung eingetragen, mit welcher die CPU dann über Ethernet in Betrieb genommen werden kann. Das Einspielen einer dauerhaften IP-Konfiguration mit HW-Config wird dir nicht erspart bleiben.

Einzige Ausnahme wäre die Einstellung der IP aus dem Anwenderprogramm heraus (mit Systemfunktionen) - hab ich allerdings noch nie gemacht.


mfg
Maxl


----------

